# Other Pets > Birds >  Giant Brahma chickens

## FollowTheSun

My daughter is in FFA this year, and she didn't want to be like the other kids so she got herself a giant Brahma chick. At 8 weeks old it has now reached the size of the adult hens in the coop. She's also very sweet and will go and sit in my daughter's lap and purr when her head is scratched, and even fall asleep in her lap. I can't wait to see her at her adult size! Anyone else keep Brahmas? I had never heard of them until my daughter got one.

Hens grow to be about 9 pounds and roosters are about 12 lb!

Here she is pictured next to another 8 week old chick of the standard fare of chickens.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018),_Ditto_ (12-16-2018),dr del (12-16-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-16-2018),_Sauzo_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I've never had a chance to "know" any chickens, but my mom used to tell me about a pet chicken that rode on her shoulder when she was young.  

I'm quite sure they have intelligence & personality, but as with most farm animals, one doesn't ordinarily get too chummy.  It's a pity, just like with snakes, 
there are so many fascinating creatures that humans typically de-value.

----------


## FollowTheSun

> I've never had a chance to "know" any chickens, but my mom used to tell me about a pet chicken that rode on her shoulder when she was young.  
> 
> I'm quite sure they have intelligence & personality, but as with most farm animals, one doesn't ordinarily get too chummy.  It's a pity, just like with snakes, 
> there are so many fascinating creatures that humans typically de-value.


Yes I agree that humans devalue them. Although her chicken is not the smartest, she's lovable and has learned to trust. And even though I told my daughter not to get attached, because we were going to sell her at the county fair, *I'm* getting attached. She currently lives in the greenhouse at school, but I am thinking when school lets out for the summer we may have to build a coop and keep her (along with a friend for company).

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018),_Dianne_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## Dianne

When I first bought my house in 2011, one of the neighbors had chickens.  The rooster was the biggest I had ever seen...and I had family that raised chickens and guineas for eggs and meat.  I dont have a clue what variety he was, but he towered over the hens...and they were also pretty large.

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## Jbabycsx

My dad has some. He has kept various types of chickens over the years. Mostly exotic or rare breeds. They can be as loyal as dogs if they are raised that way. Much like goats and pigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-16-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> My dad has some. He has kept various types of chickens over the years. Mostly exotic or rare breeds. They can be as loyal as dogs if they are raised that way. Much like goats and pigs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of kids has a silkie! That thing is soooo cute and funny!

----------


## distaff

Chickens are fun.   We currently have Millefliers and Silver Dorkings, plus two banties of unknown parentage.  Also, one duck.  I'd like to get more ducks and some geese next summer.   I have one chicken who is still laying regularly even during these short days.

I can't imagine life without a small flock of chickens!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-16-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (12-16-2018),_Jbabycsx_ (12-16-2018)

----------

